# Pepakura papercraft model design software



## ez360 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just wanted to share this program with you guys.
http://www.tamasoft.co.jp/pepakura-en/
I stumbled across this software the other day while looking at some ways to create prop pieces. What this program does is, it takes a 3d model and flattens it out so that it can be printed on multiple sheets of paper that are then folded together to create a physical model. People are then taking these models and adding harder materials such as paper mache and fiberglass to create some pretty impressive stuff. This can be used for creating anything from light fixtures, busts, to even skulls. Check out a predator mask this guy made using this method.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Predator-Bio-Mask-Pepakura/


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

My brother has made two sets of Halo armor using pepakura. It works, but is extremely time consuming. You need to cut, score, fold and glue thousands of pieces of paper. Then, resin, fiberglass, bondo, sand, paint, etc.


----------

